# Hello People... Newbie



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys/girls,

Picked up my TT about a year ago and just been driving it about as a daily. Done a few mods to tidy it up a little. 
Eibach Springs, 18" alloys in gloss black, colour coded front grill/badge. Remap.

Heres a few pics...

When purchased...









With a few mods...









Managed to take it to the ring too, awesome experience...









Yes I'm a big fan of the murdered look... (you may recognise another fellow members car in the pic TTej)...









Looking to take the mod's a bit further now, e.g: KW Coilovers, Roll Cage, "show" wheels, V6 front bumper, etc etc

Thanks for looking 

Sahil


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the forum!

Nice collection, no missing you in what ever car you're running round in! :lol:

How many laps round the ring did you get and what were your times looking like? (Where you going for it or not) :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  
TTej now there a blast from the past I thought he has sold his TT :?:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi BOSSS, , Welcome to the forum


----------



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Nice collection, no missing you in what ever car you're running round in! :lol:
> 
> How many laps round the ring did you get and what were your times looking like? (Where you going for it or not) :roll:


Thanks mate, managed to do 3. Was my first time there so took it easy on the first lap :roll: and got 11.46, then 10.21 and managed 9.56 on the final one.

Definatly made me realise I need to invest in bigger brakes. Had to have half hour breaks inbetween laps just to let the TT cool down. An awesome experience though and would definatly recommend people to try and go.

Thanks for the comments people, and yes TTej is still around with his beast :twisted:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
> the TT Owners Club
> ...


Cheers mate, will have a butchers


----------



## Adzjackson (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome Bosss, take it you like the black on black!


----------



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

Adzjackson said:


> Welcome Bosss, take it you like the black on black!


Cheers mate, yeah got a bit carried away with the black on black with all my cars. But new plans for the TT are a little different :roll:


----------



## Adzjackson (Jun 27, 2011)

You tease, tell, tell!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome, I see Tej's ex TT is amongst that mean looking collection on your drive 8)


----------



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

Adzjackson said:


> You tease, tell, tell!












Definatly need some coilovers now, oh and better brake's :twisted:


----------



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

Dotti said:


> Hello and welcome, I see Tej's ex TT is amongst that mean looking collection on your drive 8)


Thanks, Tej has still got his TT, he just came over to share his TT knowledge and experience lol.


----------



## HushanTT (Sep 5, 2011)

B0SSS said:


> Hey guys/girls,
> 
> Picked up my TT about a year ago and just been driving it about as a daily. Done a few mods to tidy it up a little.
> Eibach Springs, 18" alloys in gloss black, colour coded front grill/badge. Remap.
> ...


Hi Tej,

I Noticed your 1.8T being reviewed on Absolute TT from Spring 2007 Issue I just bought the 3.2 V6 that was being compared with your car..  care to join me at run what you brung for the show down  lol Just wondering if you know the previous owner of this beautiful beast as I had a few questions. Other than that take care hope to get a response. Thanks...


----------



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

HushanTT said:


> Hi Tej,
> 
> I Noticed your 1.8T being reviewed on Absolute TT from Spring 2007 Issue I just bought the 3.2 V6 that was being compared with your car..  care to join me at run what you brung for the show down  lol Just wondering if you know the previous owner of this beautiful beast as I had a few questions. Other than that take care hope to get a response. Thanks...


Hi mate, I'll get Tej to get in contact with you,

Cheers,


----------



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi there guys,

A bit of an update, finally managed to get some pics up for the current look...


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

B0SSS said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> A bit of an update, finally managed to get some pics up for the current look...


Did a flock of seagulls do a fly-by?

TT is looking good


----------



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

Darren_d said:


> B0SSS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there guys,
> ...


 :lol: thanks


----------



## glmec (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Bosss & welcome, some really fantastic looking motors there mate. Always liked the look you get with a deep polished black car together with the black wheels. Used to have that look on my x5 sport and it looked mean too.


----------



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

glmec said:


> Hi Bosss & welcome, some really fantastic looking motors there mate. Always liked the look you get with a deep polished black car together with the black wheels. Used to have that look on my x5 sport and it looked mean too.


Hi glmec,

Thanks mate, I've actually updated the collection a bit so will get some updated pics on here. :roll:

I've always been a fan of this look, sometimes people will say its been played out but as long as it looks good I don't care 

I've always loved the X5 sports, had one for winter last year but didn't manage to modify it. As the cold weather hits, I may be tempted again. Amazing cars for the money.


----------

